# Found a rare Bitter's bottle.



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2018)

Yesterday on my lunch break i drove by a old house that was torn down. I stop to look around & in the back by alley in the dirt piles I find this Herzberg's Bitters bottle. knowing nothing about it i decide to look for some info on it. Did a search in here & zero, nothing, nada, comes up. SO, I figure that's odd, does that mean it's a rare one. then in a google search I find where somebody else asked about it. seems author of website does not know much but does know it's in the Ring & Ham Bitters book as Very Rare. Any Bitters Collectors in here know the Value of it? LEON.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 6, 2018)

Super cool Hemi. Rare bottles are not supposed to be easy to find.
I have a 1965 book by Richard Watson called Bitters Bottles that does not show it. In an index it mentions Herzberg Bros. Other than that, I got nothing. It appears yellowish. Nice find!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2018)

In my research I found more info on another Herberg's Bitters call the Spinx & it seems more common but still rare. not much info on this variation. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice bottle.  I am sure you saw this:

https://www.peachridgeglass.com/2014/11/herzbergs-bitters-botanic-bitters-by-herzberg-brothers/

We dug one of the Sphinx bottles down here in Texas a while back.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, I did see that. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe this will help:

https://www.bottleauctionprices.com...rch&price_from=&price_to=&year_from=&year_to=

Danged nice find regardless of what it's worth.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 7, 2018)

It is listed in Ring-Ham Supplement at $300+. That means double that today in my opinion. I know folks who would be interested if you are going to sell it or it would go great in a major auction.
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Maybe this will help:
> 
> https://www.bottleauctionprices.com...rch&price_from=&price_to=&year_from=&year_to=
> 
> Danged nice find regardless of what it's worth.




Interesting, looks like only 3 sold in past 25 years & those 3 were 25 years ago? Wonder how much they gone up in 25 years? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2018)

botlguy said:


> It is listed in Ring-Ham Supplement at $300+. That means double that today in my opinion. I know folks who would be interested if you are going to sell it or it would go great in a major auction.
> Jim S




My Digging partner Tom, sold a rare Flask we found at the John Pastor Auction last year & Suggested I should do the same with this bottle. I might try that route since I only collect Michigan bottles. LEON.


----------

